# Forum > News > Community Chat >  ASCII Text Art Macros

## kBlaster

```
Hello all, I have been busy making some text art out of boredom, lol.  This was inspired by the post "Pointless way to make annoying players stop" thread.
  
Instructions:  copy paste these into macro(s) or mail and send em, some require more than one macro because they exceed the character limit.  LASTLY, These all look a LOT better when you actually use them in WoW, see for yourself.

#1, Origionally in the thread I mentioned

[email protected]@@__
.... ___//___?____\________
..../[email protected]}
.....`==={@}=====+===={@}--' 

#2, Found on YouTube
Macro 1:
............./´¯/).............(\¯`\
............/....//..............\\....\
.........../....//................\\....\
...../´¯/..../´¯\.........../¯`\....\¯`\
.././.../..../..../.|_......_|.\....\....\...\.\..
Macro 2:
(.(....(....(..../.)..)..(..(.\....)....)....).)
.\................\/.../....\...\/................/
..\................. /........\................../
....\..............(............)............../

#3, My own creative art - Curved Dagger
Macro 1:
                        .  .. ...:.::;;:;;;;       ,.-",   
        .     . .. ... ...::.::;::;;:;;   _,.-~":.::;;   
             .  . .. ...:..::.:::;::;;;  '-. .. ..:.::;; 
Macro 2:
       .      .  .. ...::.::;;:;;;;      ,-'..:..::;,'   
    .  .  .. ....:..::.::::;:;;       ,-". ..:.::;," 
  . . .. ...;:;:;::::;:;;;    _,.-*` ..:.::;;;,-"    
 . .. ...:;       :;;:;;;;     '*-, ..:.::;;,-" 
..:.::;:;;   ,~"-,      _,.-^*".:::;;,.-
Macro 3:

.. ..:.::;;   "-, .."-,". ...:.::;;,.-"    
. ..:.::;:;;     "-,. ...`"-,;,.-*' 
.:.::;:;   ,.-,.-*".,-"-, ..:"-,    
. ..::;;   ",. ::,-"   ;    "-,.-"

#4, My own creative art - Twin Swords
Macro 1:
      ;```.,                           ,.```; 
       ;;;:. `.,                    ,.`..::;;:
        `-;;:.. `-,             ,-`...::;;-'   
            `-;;:. `-,       ,-`..::;;-`  
                `-;;:. `-,-`..::;;-`
Macro 2:
                    `-;;:. `-;-`   
        ,-,       ,-`.:;`-;;:. `-,         ,-, 
       {.."-,_,-`.:;;-`....`-;;:.`-,_ ,-"..}  
        ¯}....""~`.,-`}{`-,..`~""....{¯  
      ,-`..,-~'```"--~`..`~---"```'~-,.`-,
Macro 3:
     {-_-                               -_-}

#5, Something I discovered of the last one - Heart
Use macro 2 then macro 1 of the last one I showed and it will sort of be a heart.

If you have any questions just post, I'll update the thread when I make more. 

I hope other people make some art and post it here - would be great.

Take care all.

*Edit
I posted it in code because otherwise it messed up the ASCII art, also this saves page space.
```

----------


## Enfeebleness

No owl one or the one of the guy with his hand to his forehead  :Frown:

----------


## kBlaster

I guesse it didn't catch on as I planned  :Frown:

----------

